# netzwerk funkt. nicht



## redjeans0 (1. März 2003)

hi,

ich will ein heimnetzwerk zwischen dem pc und mein laptop machen.
hab es zwar bei beiden angeschlossen. 
beim laptop sind zwei stecker hinten, einer für's internet, und einen, bei deim zwei pc's angeschlossen sind.
hab aber leider nur ein kabel, für den modem.
geht das dann auch?
weil ich habe probiert, entweder weiß i net, wie des geht
oder es funkt. sowieso nicht

kann das auch ein problem sein, 
das der laptop win xp ist, und der pc 2000 ??


----------



## Tim C. (1. März 2003)

Gott hilf dem Formulierung von das deutsche Sprache !

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, hat dein Laptop hinten zwei Buchsen (nicht Stecker). Wenn eine vom Modem ist und eine von der Netzwerkkarte, dann sollte die vom Modem etwas schmäler sein. Ist das so ? Wenn du jetzt ein Kabel vom Modem hast, das hat auf der einen Seite einen RJ45-ähnlichen Stecker (für den Anschluß am Laptop) und an der anderen Seite einen TAE Stecker, der in die Telefonbuchse gehört. Damit wirst du wohl kaum zwei PC's vernetzen können.

Du brauchst also ein sogenanntes Twisted Pair Kabel, bei dem die Belegung gedreht ist, also Crossover, damit du die zwei PC's ohne Hub oder ähnliches verbinden kannst. Dieses Kabel hat an beiden Seiten einen RJ45 Stecker, den einen steckst du in dein Laptop (in die breitere Buchse) den anderen in deinen PC (bitte in die Netzwerkkarte und nicht irgendwie mit gewalt ins Netzteil oder den USB Port oder so, das gibt nur Ärger  ).

WinXP und Win2000 sollten sich ohne weiteres vertragen, da sie beide auf der NT Technik aufbauen.


----------

